# The Game - Heavy Rain? PS3



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Your thoughts?? Ive just had it and tbh i can not get used to it, dont really like it. Wondered what your thought are?

Mark


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

tried the demo and thought it was good but quite involved, not too easy to control in the fight scene either, personally I wouldn't buy it but it is fairly good graphics and the interactivity is innovative too,

My housemate (whose PS3 it is) loved the demo, I think he might buy it too.


----------



## The Boosh! (Aug 11, 2008)

I will buy it off you if your selling


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm hoping to go and get this tomorrow night, I loved the demo and can't wait to get stuck in to the game.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just been playing it for the last few hours, some really nice touches like having to do some actual origami whilst the thing installs!

First hour is somewhat cutesy and slow, bright vivid colours before the heavy rain cuts in. After that its all good!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been playing for around 4 hours so far and I'm totally gripped. The choices you have to make are genuinely difficult at times because you really feel for a lot of the characters. Madison is a nice touch though, I made her take a shower so I could see her ****.....

She reminds me a lot of my ex, actually. Same face shape, hair, body and even her facial movements are similar! It's scary at times :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've been playing for around 4 hours so far and I'm totally gripped. The choices you have to make are genuinely difficult at times because you really feel for a lot of the characters. Madison is a nice touch though, I made her take a shower so I could see her ****.....
> 
> She reminds me a lot of my ex, actually. Same face shape, hair, body and even her facial movements are similar! It's scary at times :lol:


:lol:

Thats scary!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It is, during the loading screens she does the exact same facial movements I used to see my ex do from time to time.

I've watched the making of though, it's definitely not her, and my ex's hair was lighter.

**SPOILERS FOR THOSE WHO HAVEN'T DONE THE RELIGIOUS GUY'S FLAT YET**

I shot him straight in the face

*END OF SPOILERS*


----------

